# Best natural physique



## Ash1711 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a noob that has quickly learnt that if you want to look like a magazine cover then you have to hit the steroids! My question to you guys is who has the best natural physique? I need something to motivate my discovery! Post pics if you can


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loads of natty physiques on here.

And on magazine covers too.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Check this thread mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques.html


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

obviously its gotta be ct fletcher... hes natty isn't he :whistling:


----------



## Ash1711 (Sep 4, 2013)

I knew they'd be a thread on this already - just couldn't find it!

Thanks.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

My all time fav natural in BB is Rob Hope.

Amazing


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ash1711 said:


> Hi all, I'm a noob that has quickly learnt that if you want to look like a magazine cover then you have to hit the steroids! My question to you guys is who has the best natural physique? I need something to motivate my discovery! Post pics if you can


Check out @L11

Hes natty and looks like a god.

NOHOMO


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> And on magazine covers too.


They ain't natty


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> obviously its gotta be ct fletcher... hes natty isn't he :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 137897


I would say Simeon Panda has a better "natural" physique than CT :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I would say Simeon Panda has a better "natural" physique than CT :laugh:


Yessss post a pic of simeon  love him!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> They ain't natty


Are!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

That Lazar guy has a great physic I think he,s natty


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mal said:


> That Lazar guy has a great physic I think he,s natty


Oh yes him too


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Simeon:



Lazar:



Oof!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Are!


Hush you


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Simeon:
> 
> View attachment 137901
> 
> ...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Check out @L11
> 
> Hes natty and looks like a god.
> 
> NOHOMO


That Nohomo really saved you there bro!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Heath said:


> That Nohomo really saved you there bro!


Not in my book it didnt


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the mention, but unfortunately your no **** has been declined.

As far as best natty physiques, it's a difficult one as most of us don't believe that anyone in the history of fitness modelling or body building is natty.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

L11 said:


> Thanks for the mention, but unfortunately your no **** has been declined.
> 
> As far as best natty physiques, it's a difficult one as *most of us don't believe that anyone in the history of fitness modelling or body building is natty*.


and your physique screams 'anavar' to me..... not that i'm jealous or anything :whistling:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> and your physique screams 'anavar' to me..... not that i'm jealous or anything :whistling:


I'll take that as a compliment :whistling:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Andrew Merrifield

Rob Hope

Jon Harris


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

That Lame Nordstrom fella!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave Goodin is up there, more so due to the fact He's in His mid 50s.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Dave Goodin is up there, more so due to the fact He's in His mid 50s.


I just Googled, his test levels when he was a teen must've been more than @huntingground when he's on his blast. :whistling:


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Best natural natural phyusquie is either:

Doug Miller:























or

Ryan Doris:























or

Phillip Richardo JR:


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

There natural physiques?? ... Highly doubt that! Lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> There natural physiques?? ... Highly doubt that! Lol


Natural as Nylon.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

That bloke that just won the Olympia he's natty am sure


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ty ogedebe










Liam mckeown










Chris nsubuga


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought that we are all natty anyhow :whistling:


----------

